# ***OFFICIAL*** Chris Weidman vs. Lyoto Machida Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Middleweight Title*















​


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Lyoto ain't got shit for Weidman....


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Weidman ain't got shit for Lyoto


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am just not sold on Weidman. This fight will show me a lot. Call me crazy but I just didn't get enough out of those Anderson fights. Not saying he isn't the champ, but I don't know, I am just not sure yet.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Machida takes this one for me ( hopefully ) .


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Lyoto ain't got shit for Weidman....





AlphaDawg said:


> Weidman ain't got shit for Lyoto


Hopefully you're both right and we won't see any shit in this fight. I think Lyoto will test Weidman the way silva was supposed to. 

Weidman will pass the test.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Weidman's gonna get embarrassed....


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Lyoto is the wrestlecutioner.

.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This one could get real interesting. Machida's skillset lines up really well against Weidman's and should make for one of the more intriguing fights in terms of the chess match between strategies. Definitely the most exciting fight for me right now, my heart says Weidman all day but my brain says Lyoto is too dynamic and takes it. Who knows, maybe Weidman comes out and beats Machida down with ease but I don't see it. Machida is one of the most focused fighters.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight, my #1 fight right now probably.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Weidman via domination.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am just not sold on Weidman. This fight will show me a lot. Call me crazy but I just didn't get enough out of those Anderson fights. Not saying he isn't the champ, but I don't know, I am just not sure yet.


I share the same sentiments. Beating Machida impressively is all the proof i need from Weidman.however.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I share the same sentiments. Beating Machida impressively is all the proof i need from Weidman.however.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Beating Machida at 185 at all is impressive. Machida is about as top tier as you can possibly get at 185 or any division right now, so if Weidman gets through him even if it's a tough fight, I'm sold... although I'm already sold for the most part.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Weidman by New York accent.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

For once I'm REALLY interested in a fight. This fight will either solidify Weidman as a great champion or make Lyoto one of the all time greats. So for me the intrigue is more important than the actual belt.

I have no idea how this will go down since both fighters have been impressive lately, Weidman could use his wrestling and simply maul Lyoto with GnP. On the other hand, Lyoto is hard to get a hold on and hard to take down. He could out-point or even drop Weidman if he gets the chance.

Weidman doesn't have the reach-advantage of a Jon Jones, and will have more trouble with Lyoto on the feet than Jones had, and Jones had trouble with Lyoto while standing.

Then again, Weidman caught Andy with a beautiful shot out of nowhere and it was all over.

What I'm trying to say is - I have no idea what's gonna happen, and I like that. I will be pulling for Lyoto though


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Weidman, but I think if everyone is being honest with themselves they can see either man winning this. It really will be a joy to see a fight that can go either way with so much on the line. I'm just hoping no immediate rematches afterwards.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It's about time we get a relevant UFC title fight. The sport has been quite boring lately. 

Weidman has to be the favorite in this fight he's solid everywhere...But there's still some questions regarding his legitimacy as the MW champ. He won both fights with Silva but the circumstances were not ideal. If he beats Machida he's 100% legit.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay! Can't wait.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I quite like Lyoto by decision.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Really pumped for this fight. Definitely the best one in a while.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am just not sold on Weidman. This fight will show me a lot. Call me crazy but I just didn't get enough out of those Anderson fights. Not saying he isn't the champ, but I don't know, I am just not sure yet.


I just don't get it when people say this. He dominated both fights from bell to finish. He stood in front of Anderson and didn't get hurt, scared, or hesitant at all. 

It is insane to me that people feel this way.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just don't get it when people say this. He dominated both fights from bell to finish. He stood in front of Anderson and didn't get hurt, scared, or hesitant at all.
> 
> It is insane to me that people feel this way.


Just my opinion. You are right in that he did not get hurt. He KO'd Anderson clean striking and looked very composed in doing so. However the way that the second fight went just left me feeling a little robbed maybe. I don't know. I just feel like I have never seen a serious or complete fight between them.

Not to say that it would have gone differently in regards to who won, but I just didn't see it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Just my opinion. You are right in that he did not get hurt. He KO'd Anderson clean striking and looked very composed in doing so. However the way that the second fight went just left me feeling a little robbed maybe. I don't know. I just feel like I have never seen a serious or complete fight between them.
> 
> Not to say that it would have gone differently in regards to who won, but I just didn't see it.


I think dropping Andersom who has a strong chin with a clinch punch is proof thst he has much power. I think his wrestling credentials and how he has tooled everyone with wrestling is proof that he is an elite wrestler. I think is strong showing in bjj early in his training along with how he has subed guys is proof he is very good submission artist. I think the way he stood in front of Anderson without much care is proof of his confidence. I think his no non sense come at you but in a calm matter. Checking leg kicks. Dodging punches is proof he is technical and understands how to strike. 

Just because a guys leg broke doesnt mean nothing he did before that in his career didnt matter. I can gather a lot from watching him fight. I dont understand why a leg snap erases thr fact he dropped Anderson from the clinch. Or landed more strikes. Or took him down and was dropping heavy blows. 

Not sayinh Machida has no chance. His style is tricky for anyone. But he will have to run for 5 rounds. He will uave to be ultra elusive. Anderson had a much better chin than Machida does. People think Machida comes out and does something crazy. Machida is fairly easy to predict. Vs anyone old or plodding he may make a higglight reel. Vs Hendo. Page. Mousasi bones his whole plan is to dance around and avoid while racking up some pts. 

Weidman has proved his worth to me. He has many more ways to win this fight and he is improving still. Weidman is a scary man. Machidas whole game throwing you off your game. Weidmans whole game id being calm and sticking to the task at hand.

Im a huge Anderson fan. And I was largely disappointed. But I realize how good Weidman is. Machida is much different than Anderson. So he will present differnt problems. Machida has a chance to win a fight vs anyone with his avoiding style. But Weidman is the rightful favorite.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Dude we know weidman beat Silva.. we just want to see more


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think this will be a clinch/striking fight for the most part. Who is better in the clinch? Hard to say. Who is better striking? Well, Machida is known as mainly a striker so you would just automatically assume has an advantage here, but I don't think that would be accurate at this moment. Weidman just knocked out the "best striker in the world" in two rounds, and then when they fought again showed he was more than capable of handling him on the feet. He also finished Munoz with a beautiful elbow and showed some good skills there standing. He has great timing, pacing, distance, and confidence in what he is doing.

This fight is really tough to call, Machida is top tier and an extremely difficult fight for anybody at 185, if not the hardest fight in the whole division right now. With that said, Weidman is on a roll, finishing guys including the #1 P4P in the world - twice.

Really excited to see how this fight goes, this is a on the edge of your seat fight and I can't wait.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This fight is going to suck if it happens on the feet. Machida will go backwards and dart in and out a little while the chris walks him down bu doesn't cut the cage off well enough to land anything significant.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think dropping Andersom who has a strong chin with a clinch punch is proof thst he has much power. I think his wrestling credentials and how he has tooled everyone with wrestling is proof that he is an elite wrestler. I think is strong showing in bjj early in his training along with how he has subed guys is proof he is very good submission artist. I think the way he stood in front of Anderson without much care is proof of his confidence. I think his no non sense come at you but in a calm matter. Checking leg kicks. Dodging punches is proof he is technical and understands how to strike.
> 
> Just because a guys leg broke doesnt mean nothing he did before that in his career didnt matter. I can gather a lot from watching him fight. I dont understand why a leg snap erases thr fact he dropped Anderson from the clinch. Or landed more strikes. Or took him down and was dropping heavy blows.
> 
> ...


I agree about Weidman being proven without question. Minus the broken leg, Weidman still dominated from start to finish. The fact that he was in the clinch with Silva, a place where Silva breaks people, and Weidman clipped him with a punch resulting in Silva getting dropped shows a lot. How often has that happened? Weidman out worked Silva in his own bread and butter. Weidman won in every aspect which is surprising. I'm not sure why people are so skeptical because of the broken leg. Is it because they thought there was a significant chance that Silva would manage a come from behind victory like he did against Sonnen? Either way, that fight was a mauling and I see minimal questions regarding Weidman's skills. Maybe we need to see how he looks in the championship rounds, but I'm not worried. This is coming from a guy who doubted Weidman a lot early on. I'm not easily sold on fighters.

This will be an interesting fight considering how elusive Machida is. I could see him being on his bicycle for 5 rounds and I'm curious to see how Weidman deals with that game plan wise. He's really well rounded with a lot of power so I could see him mixing it up to keep Machida guessing and cautious. Machida's lack of offense has cost him points on the score cards before.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm pretty confident Weidman's cardio is awful. Or at least post surgery it is. He slowed down considerably in the second round of the first Silva fight, then Silva stuck his chin out like a moron and saved him. Sadly, we won't see him tested till someone pushes him and Machida sure as hell won't be the one to do it. Not that he needs to. Weidman isn't taking him down and he definitely isn't outstriking him either.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> we won't see him tested till someone pushes him and Machida sure as hell won't be the one to do it.


Why the hell not? Machida can drag this fight into the later rounds for sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm pretty confident Weidman's cardio is awful. Or at least post surgery it is. He slowed down considerably in the second round of the first Silva fight, then Silva stuck his chin out like a moron and saved him. Sadly, we won't see him tested till someone pushes him and Machida sure as hell won't be the one to do it. Not that he needs to. Weidman isn't taking him down and he definitely isn't outstriking him either.


So Phil Davis beat Machida and took him down. Yet Weidman has no chance of getting takedowns? What? Chris is a waaaaay better mma wrestler than Phil is. Way better fighter as well. 

I think Weidman beats him everywhere. I guess we will see soon enough. All these doubters are out after beating Silva twice. Yet a win over Machida would suddenly be enough to validate him? I dont get it.... 

Chris Weidman is a manimal. We probably havent even seen his best yet.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Weidman hasn't even nearly reached his full potential yet... maybe 60%?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Why the hell not? Machida can drag this fight into the later rounds for sure.


I mean sure he can drag him there, but will Weidman be tired by then? I don't think I've ever seen Machida or his opponents look remotely gassed. They're all relatively fresh by the end because Machida doesn't push a fast pace. He either viciously KOs his opponents in one strike or stays on the outside throwing very little output. Davis and Rampage were both fine by the end of their fights with Machida and they both have awful gas tanks. Weidman could gas from the grappling exchanges so there's that.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so confident Machida takes this, he'll just keep his distance and outpoint Weidman. Anderson had a different style and was much easier to take down than Machida.

Not only is Machida better in this division, this is a great matchup for him. Can't wait to see this!


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Machida's a bad match up for Weidman. I don't see Weidman being able to control the fight with his wrestling and on the feet I see Machida giving him fits. I'll take Machida by decision or maybe even a KO/TKO out of no where.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So Phil Davis beat Machida and took him down. Yet Weidman has no chance of getting takedowns? What? Chris is a waaaaay better mma wrestler than Phil is. Way better fighter as well.
> 
> I think Weidman beats him everywhere. I guess we will see soon enough. All these doubters are out after beating Silva twice. Yet a win over Machida would suddenly be enough to validate him? I dont get it....
> 
> Chris Weidman is a manimal. We probably havent even seen his best yet.


We want to see more. Sure he beat Silva. And we know he's legit. But can he be a dominate champion. We're not sure. We'll be more sure after the machida fight. 
And trust me even if weidman defends his title 10 times. There will still be doubters. Just like Silvas and Jones doubters.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

prospect said:


> We want to see more. Sure he beat Silva. And we know he's legit. But can he be a dominate champion. We're not sure. We'll be more sure after the machida fight.
> And trust me even if weidman defends his title 10 times. There will still be doubters. *Just like Silvas and Jones doubters.*


Yeah dude, they're such victims of doubt.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I mean sure he can drag him there, but will Weidman be tired by then? I don't think I've ever seen Machida or his opponents look remotely gassed. They're all relatively fresh by the end because Machida doesn't push a fast pace. He either viciously KOs his opponents in one strike or stays on the outside throwing very little output. Davis and Rampage were both fine by the end of their fights with Machida and they both have awful gas tanks. Weidman could gas from the grappling exchanges so there's that.


Ive not seen many Silva opponents gas either, Weidman seems to be able to gas out all on his own. He gassed out in a striking match with Maia, taking the fight on short notice has always been the excuse, but he really did gas quickly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

That is my only real quedtion I have with Chris. I dont think he will bring horrible gas but perhaps not concrete 5 round gas. 

But he is a finisher. So he wont have to rely on his gas often.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yet a win over Machida would suddenly be enough to validate him?


Yes. Machida won't act recklessly like Anderson in their first fight, so yes, I wanna see Weidman to perform against someone high level *who is fully committed to the fight.*
If Weidman is to win, I expect him to win like I expected against Anderson: Via vicious GNP, submission or even a KO *during an actual MMA exchange*, as he has skills and power to do that. Sorry, but Anderson screwed Weidman's parties both times they fought: One by his idiocy, the other by freaking injury.

This will be Weidman's start as undisputed MW champion, if he wins over Machida, of course.

Pretty exciting match up, actually and I really can't understand why people would give little chance to either guy.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Then again, Weidman caught Andy with a beautiful shot out of nowhere and it was all over.


You're kidding right? Even I could have caught Anderson while he was clowning like that.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Stapler said:


> I agree about Weidman being proven without question. Minus the broken leg, Weidman still dominated from start to finish. The fact that he was in the clinch with Silva, a place where Silva breaks people, and Weidman clipped him with a punch resulting in Silva getting dropped shows a lot. How often has that happened? Weidman out worked Silva in his own bread and butter. Weidman won in every aspect which is surprising. I'm not sure why people are so skeptical because of the broken leg. Is it because they thought there was a significant chance that Silva would manage a come from behind victory like he did against Sonnen? Either way, that fight was a mauling and I see minimal questions regarding Weidman's skills. Maybe we need to see how he looks in the championship rounds, but I'm not worried. This is coming from a guy who doubted Weidman a lot early on. I'm not easily sold on fighters.


You're delusional.

Weidman dominated no one! Domination is what Silva did to Rich Franklin, Forest Griffin, etc.

Both Chris' wins were flukes. In time you will realize that.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

sucrets said:


> You're delusional.
> 
> Weidman dominated no one! Domination is what Silva did to Rich Franklin, Forest Griffin, etc.
> 
> Both Chris' wins were flukes. In time you will realize that.


I like Silva as much as the next guy, but how was Weidman's first win a fluke? It was pure Anderson Silva stupidity. And up until the ridiculous clowning part he was losing on points.

In the second one, Chris was out pointing him up until Silva broke his leg.(which was an accident and nothing more)

Now i'm not saying Silva couldn't possibly get back in the fight, he showed in the past(against Chael for example) that he can win a fight where he is outpointed, but the fact remains is that in both fights Chris was winning and Silva was not.

Weidman has nothing to prove, he already proved his game plan worked every time he fought in the UFC.

As for the fight itself, i hope Machida kicks him in the face karate kid style and knocks his lights out.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

sucrets said:


> You're kidding right? Even I could have caught Anderson while he was clowning like that.


I don't know you, so I don't know what your record is if you have one. But unless you are a top tier UFC fighter, I doubt this statement. Why? Because we saw him do it against top tier talent and they all missed. Weidman did what NO ONE else could do before, catch Anderson Silva while he was playing with you. The only guy to catch him that flush before was Sonnen and that was only because Silva thought a take down was coming so he didn't move his head.

I'm not going to go through this thread and bash people or their opinions, but I just can't help but feel it is sort of ridiculous how one sided some people think this fight is going to be, for Weidman or Lyoto. 

Lyoto, arguably, should have been fighting at 185 his whole UFC career, but ended up being the champ at 205. Not many fighters in the UFC, just two actually, who have held belts in more than one division during their career. Lyoto could become number three if he manages to overcome what appears to be this unassuming power house in Weidman.

Weidman beat Anderson Silva twice. Let that sink in for a moment. And don't start with the excuses of why the wins don't really count, because they do. Anderson Silva, the man who made elite fighters look like it was their first sparing session. The same Anderson Silva who in his rematch with Sonnen had proven he could improve his take down defense. The same Anderson Silva who found a way to win after spending 4 1/2 rounds on his back. My point is, you beat that guy, the guy who is arguably the best fighter to ever grace the cage, and you do it twice? You have proven yourself, let alone his fairly underrated path to the title fight where he beat a couple guys in what would have been their title shot had they beaten him (Hi Munoz!).

Even on paper this fight appears to be 'who the f*ck knows?'. Weidmans uncanny ability to be completely prepared for his opponent vs Lyoto whose style give almost everyone fits and is tailor made to ruin wrestlers. I can see this fight going either way, I just want it to live up to the hype.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

It sucks that Silva said he wants nothing to do with weidman. And that he wants lyoto and jacre get that belt for the Brazilians and how it's time for them. 
I'd want title run


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

sucrets said:


> You're delusional.
> 
> Weidman dominated no one! Domination is what Silva did to Rich Franklin, Forest Griffin, etc.
> 
> Both Chris' wins were flukes. In time you will realize that.


I think one of us might delusional, but it isn't me. Weidman beat the crap out of Silva in their second fight and that's a fact if you just watch the fight without bias.

Both were flukes? Can you discredit Weidman ANY MORE than you are? Silva had nothing for Weidman in their second fight in my opinion and I think his only chance of winning was if Weidman gassed.

I'm not even a big Weidman fan. (And I'm not a Silva hater) My track record on here proves that, but you can resort to calling me delusional rather than accepting facts and eating crow like the rest of us have in the past. Silva got beat down. It's okay, life goes on. He is still an amazing fighter.

If out classing an opponent in every aspect, dropping him in his own world, and not allowing him to get in any sort of effective offense isn't being dominant, then I don't know what is. Maybe he needs to taunt him as well in your eyes and stop even trying to win. That's not being dominant, that's being disrespectful, arrogant, and ignorant which was Silva in their first fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Weidman via destructSHIN.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

prospect said:


> It sucks that Silva said he wants nothing to do with weidman. And that he wants lyoto and jacre get that belt for the Brazilians and how it's time for them.
> I'd want title run


Yeah, but he also said he would fight Weidman a third time "if that would be the wish of the fans", so that's that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prospect said:


> It sucks that Silva said he wants nothing to do with weidman. And that he wants lyoto and jacre get that belt for the Brazilians and how it's time for them.
> I'd want title run


He has ALWAYS been this way and talked about this. He has said for years that Jacare and Machida he wouldn't fight and how he wants to see them get their chance. He said he didn't want to go to 205 since that was Machida's division. 

Can't believe I am talking like this since I have touted Silva for years and he is one of my favorite fighters. But reality is reality. He doesn't want a 3rd Weidman fight because he doesn't want to lose and get beaten on. Plus I'm sure he firmly believes Machida can win so... If Machida loses and Jacare loses to Machida he ma change his tune. But people seem to dismiss his age. The man is old. The man's game relies on reactions. Speed. Chin. Athleticism. Nothing lasts forever. 

Weidman has been in their with the best in wrestling and done very well. He has been in there with top BJJ guys at a very earily stage in his BJJ training and held his own a bit vs. elite grapplers in the premier grappling tourney. He has been in there and beat the best ever and elite striker twice. He is a physical specimen for the division. He has good confidence and focus. He is fairly humble. 

Doesn't mean he holds the title for 5 years. But the man is proven to be an elite competitor.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Because we saw him do it against top tier talent and they all missed.


While Silva mas always clowned to a certain extent with all his opponents, he has never done anything as risky as Vs Weidman first fight.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

It doesn't matter. Silva was beat in two fights . Silva knows it. Machida knows it. And weidman knows it


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

FatFreeMilk said:


> While Silva mas always clowned to a certain extent with all his opponents, *he has never done anything as risky as Vs Weidman first fight*.


Yeah, anybody that moderately follows Anderson career or at least watched his recorded fights can see that clearly, but it is a waste of time trying to convince guys like this one:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How was VS Weidman the riskiest performance for Anderson? He did the same thing against Griffin and literally let Bonnar hit him in the face.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rauno said:


> How was VS Weidman the riskiest performance for Anderson? He did the same thing against Griffin and literally let Bonnar hit him in the face.


It's the fight where he most acted as if he weren't in a fight.

Standing against the cage, screaming at guys to hit him again, sure that's all clowning. With Weidman he literally stood in the center of the cage, feet square, faking jelly legs. Definitely his most disrespectful and dangerous antics to date IMO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> How was VS Weidman the riskiest performance for Anderson?* He did the same thing against Griffin* and literally let Bonnar hit him in the face.


Please re watch Anderson vs Griffin to realize both fights are not even comparable. He was pissed at that time and on a mission to clean up his name after so much criticism he received after the Thales Leites fight. He was calling Forrest out and fully composed and keeping his distance just to counter Forrest and hurt him. Although the low guard and roll of head are his trade marks, his mindset was completely different against Forrest. He got a major boo from the crowd when his name was announced which made him to display some funny faces at that and into the fight, when he was dismantling Forrest, Joe Rogan stated he believed Anderson was "trying to send a message" with that performance.

I fully agree about the Bonnar fight, though. That could have ended bad right there as well. If it had, maybe he wouldn't be that stupid against Weidman.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

While I don't want to get into it all again, I also think Anderson has never done that before. He'd dropped his hands, had asked someone to punch him, but he was ALWAYS in position to counter. When he was going weak at the knees and stuff, he was JUST trying to get Weidman to want to strike. He thought he could do ANYTHING and it would be completely fine. Vs Griffin he wanted to put on a bit of a show but was still at all times planning to counter strikes. Vs Weidman he was clowning him.

The second fight was a different story though. So gutted about how it ended cause it was the first time Anderson TRIED in soooo long. Even went for the thai clinch.




As for this fight, I'm so ridiculously excited for it. Weidman has his chance to prove himself to me here, cause while Anderson gives openings, Lyoto doesnt. Lyoto's TDD is so much better than Silva's and Weidman struggled a little bit to take Silva down. He'll have a hell of a time getting Machida on the mat. And then, the striking. Anderson and Weidman kind of stood at a stalemate, and Anderson was getting bored and complacent, not that he gave a shit. Lyoto on the otherhand will relish the times Weidman wants to strike him, cause that's when he lands.

This fight is a cliched stylistic nightmare for Weidman. He can stand on the outside and make it boring like Davis did, but I hope he's more of a fighter than that. He needs an edge though. I said about Mousasi, he was coming in and throwing punches without actually planning anything. Even if your plan is "rip his legs to shit with kicks" that's a plan. Weidman needs to know what he wants to do before the fight, but my god I hope he doesnt


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I feel like the first two rounds will probably be Weidman's and the last three probably will be machida's if it goes to a decision but I also think weidman will finish it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Weidman KOs Machida (and nothing freakish happens lol), then complete hands up, Weidman is a beast. I'll say the same if he submits him or is able to easily outwrestle Machida.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Weidman KOs Machida (and nothing freakish happens lol), then complete hands up, Weidman is a beast. I'll say the same if he submits him or is able to easily outwrestle Machida.


He won't have a easy time out wrestling him but I think he can KO him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is such an awesome fight. Like, this is the the most legitimately interesting and exciting fight in MMA right now. I've seen Jones vs. Gus, that fight is interesting but that fight isn't going to answer any questions, we've seen that fight before and both guys can beat the other.

Weidman vs. Machida is unique, as we have the very best Machida we have ever seen going against a new breed champion that just took out the #1 P4P twice in a row. I have NO clue what the hell to expect in this fight and that makes it exciting.

Can't wait for this.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I think Weidman will outclass Machida and get the finish.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Admitted I've got a little money on Machida, but I'm nervous as Weidmans team seem to find great game plans so I recken we'll see something unexpected from him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Weidman via some kind of violent TKO.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Just read all 7 pages of this thread and I'm even more jacked for this fight. I like both guys, but admittedly would love a Machida victory here. Which is somewhat weird because I think Chris is exciting to watch (forgetting Maia fight), and has a lot of upcoming finishes to display during his career. On the other hand, Machida can run and outpoint and win decisions which isn't always as entertaining, but I've always loved to watch him fight and see how his style will affect his opponent. 

I want a Machida KO but admit a decision is probably more likely if he is to win. 

My prediction is a Weidman KO somewhere in the middle of the fight. I think it'll come from a clinch or leaving the clinch and landing a vicious elbow or something that Lyoto simply doesn't see coming. 
Weidman's power and precision will continue to impress. I just hope Machida borrows Big Country's chin for the night. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So amped for this fight. It's huge. I really see Machida joining Penn and Couture and being the 3rd man to win a belt in two divisions. 

If Weidman wins, I'll be sold on him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Heart says Machida, mind says Weidman (for some reason I keep seeing Weidman knocking Machida out).

F**kit, will bet on the Dragon anyway. 

I feel like Machida's elusiveness will somewhat be neutralised by Weidman's footwork and aggressiveness.

Hoping the Dragon gets to display a newly "stimulated" aggressive side, as per recent inspiration drawn from training with Cordeiro. People tend to forget he has KO power (not just a 'boring' technical counter-striker) and used to finish most of his fights (whenever I'm about to dismiss Machida as a 'boring' fighter I remember his victories against Thiago Silva, Rashad, Sokoudjou etc..)


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

arkanoydz said:


> People tend to forget he has KO power


He really doesn't have KO power, but his technique and his ability to get his opponents to knock themselves out is amazing. Like getting Bader to run into his fist. His kicks though are legit and he should be willing to risk the take down to land some on Weidman.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Machida got this and weidman will begin a career of losses after that.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not sure what people mean by being "sold" on Weidman if he wins this fight. The guy is undefeated and his wins over Maia, Munoz, and Anderson. 9 of his 11 wins are finishes, and the guy is getting better and better every time he fights. He has great grappling, great striking, his speed/timing are solid and his confidence is sky high.

There's no reason to think that Machida couldn't beat Weidman, he's a beast. However, there's also no reason to think Weidman can't beat Machida, and regardless of who beats who Weidman is already "sold", or should be... undefeated, mostly finishes, with not only a couple of pretty solid wins on his resume but also the one of the greatest of all time, twice.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yep, the more I think about it the more I think Weidman wins. There was some decent betting arbitrage (-142 vs +167) last night and I was close to depositing large to have either a free 10% ROI play on Machida or a ~6% ROI on Weidman. Left it though as I felt it was a "hassle" at 2am. Haha. Well, the play was definitely Weidman -142 and should have been made. I think Machida ends up around +175 or so by fight time maybe higher. now its been corrected and is -168 vs +169 as the best value on diff books. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really hope Machida doesnt pull it off. I dont want to see a pt fighting champ.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

War Machida


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I really hope Machida doesnt pull it off. I dont want to see a pt fighting champ.


Machida actually has more finishes than Weidman, and has a 50% finish rate. The guy is a finisher and a technician.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Machida actually has more finishes than Weidman, and has a 50% finish rate. The guy is a finisher and a technician.


Lol. A 48 year old man. Bader who was dropped anf finished by Tito Ortiz. Munoz a slug of a man who perhaps shouldnt be in the ufc. 

He looks to finish when he has no chance at getting hurt himself. Vs Page, hendo, tito, bones he danced around and played thr points game. 

Should he beat Weidman it is probably via pts game. Should he fight Vitor, rockhold,or Jacare he would play the same game. 

He is capable of finishes no doubt. But hr is equelly capable of running around and trying to eek it out on the scorecards. That dumb style bit him in the ass vs Page and Phil Davis.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Munoz a slug of a man who perhaps shouldnt be in the ufc.


I just find it so fuking hilarious how I was "the most stupid guy on the site" for saying Weidman didn't deserve to fight for the title just because he beat Munoz.

Now even Chris Weidman fans are trashing the guy lmao. Ridiculous.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Machida actually has more finishes than Weidman, and has a 50% finish rate. The guy is a finisher and a technician.


Stats are an interesting thing:

Weidman 
11-0 (7-0 in the UFC) 
3 sub wins (2 in the UFC)
5 KO/TKO wins (3 in the UFC)
72% finish rate (71% in the UFC)

Lyoto
21-4 (13-4 in the UFC)
3 sub wins (2 in the UFC)
9 KO/TKO wins (6 in the UFC)
57% finish rate (61.5% in the UFC)

I believe it is fair to point out though that all but 2 of Lyoto's UFC fights happened at 205, which normally fighters his size fight at 185. Still, according to the stats Weidman is the better finisher between the two of them. Like I said, stats are an interesting thing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I just find it so fuking hilarious how I was "the most stupid guy on the site" for saying Weidman didn't deserve to fight for the title just because he beat Munoz.
> 
> Now even Chris Weidman fans are trashing the guy lmao. Ridiculous.


Gustaf beat Jimi Manuwa. Gil beat diego sanchez. 

Your point is moot because it doesnt matter if Munoz wasnt quite the title eliminator you may expect. Tell me who other than Weidman should have got that shot then. Not every earned shot is off dismantling 5 top 10 guys. Weidman, undefeated. Beating Maia and Munoz was the most qualified guy to get said shot. 

Look at it from more than 1 knuckdragger angle and perhaps you may see the point.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...What a chess match this will be. I honestly want Machida to win but I picked Weidman for the decision. Chris is such a big, strong middleweight with great timing but he needs to fight smart. Chris will have a harder time cutting Lyoto off than he did Anderson. Lyoto's best chance to win is to catch Chris coming in or land a perfect counter, which he certainly can, as well as a headkick. Weidman's wrestling is much superior to Machida's and I see Lyoto getting put on his back and mauled for 5 rounds...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Not sure what people mean by being "sold" on Weidman if he wins this fight. The guy is undefeated and his wins over Maia, Munoz, and Anderson. 9 of his 11 wins are finishes, and the guy is getting better and better every time he fights. He has great grappling, great striking, his speed/timing are solid and his confidence is sky high.
> 
> There's no reason to think that Machida couldn't beat Weidman, he's a beast. However, there's also no reason to think Weidman can't beat Machida, and regardless of who beats who Weidman is already "sold", or should be... undefeated, mostly finishes, with not only a couple of pretty solid wins on his resume but also the one of the greatest of all time, twice.



I agree, it can take a while for fans to realize how dominant new rising stars are. No different than Jones during his rise, it's actually quite common.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He is capable of finishes no doubt. But hr is equelly capable of running around and trying to eek it out on the scorecards.


Genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Genius. :thumbsup:


But these days he is playing the run around and steal a round on a couple flurries more than not vs. dangerous opponents. 

I realize how efficient he can be using that style, but it is a style I just can't get behind. And as efficient as it can be, it still seems to not sit well with judges. Anytime you have forum fans handing out rounds for aggression (the guy who comes forward) then you know it was a bad fight with the other guy trying not to lose rather than looking for the win.

It sucks to watch fights and then think "hard to score, not much happened".


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But these days he is playing the run around and steal a round on a couple flurries more than not vs. dangerous opponents.
> 
> I realize how efficient he can be using that style, but it is a style I just can't get behind. And as efficient as it can be, it still seems to not sit well with judges. Anytime you have forum fans handing out rounds for aggression (the guy who comes forward) then you know it was a bad fight with the other guy trying not to lose rather than looking for the win.
> 
> It sucks to watch fights and then think "hard to score, not much happened".


Completely untrue. Machida's style hasn't changed one bit, which if anything is the problem. People have stopped wanting to charge in for him. Guys like Phil Davis hide on the outside, knowing that Machida will NEVER come forward.

Machida, when he won the title, became a MUCH worse fighter because he tried to "blitz" his opponents. Had he been as mature as he is now, the Jones fight would have looked fairly different.





As for not being sold on Weidman, you guys can say it's "hating" or whatever generic expression there is there days, but here's my thoughts.


Weidman went most of his wins defeating nobodies easily. Completely fair, he was becoming a fighter and everyone does that.

Then he defeated Maia in an absolutely horrible match that showed no skill what so ever from Weidman.

Then he beat Mark Munoz. Everyone said this was impressive, now everyones saying Munoz shouldnt be in UFC. Regardless, Munoz isn't an impressive win for a top 10 guy really.

Then he beat Anderson. In the fight, he was successful with a takedown and threatened with a submission. I thought "Damn, this guy might get Anderson here". Anderson decides to drop his hands and make fun of Weidman. So Weidman decides...to strike? COMPLETE lack of fight knowledge. You guys can quote how it ended all you want, but for a wrestler with solid submissions to decide to strike with Anderson Silva IS stupid. Then in the second round, no one really did anything. Anderson landed a leg kick or two, Weidman landed a glancing shot. Nothing happened. Anderson decides to drop his hands and go weak at the knees, thinking he's invincible. Weidman punched him and knocked him out. I don't see the impressiveness of the punch. Leonard Garcia would have knocked Anderson out there. What WAS impressive was the quick finish of the fight on the ground.

Then you have the rematch. He landed a punch on Anderson that nearly KOed him. It was a weird punch, behind the ear. Not too many get THAT hurt from that. Wasn't anything impressive for Weidman imo. On the ground however, his GnP was stellar, and I wouldnt have blamed the ref for stepping in tbh. Second round, again not much. Weidman struggles a bit with the takedown, Anderson throws a kick, Weidman checks. Fight over.



All in all, I've seen okay striking and solid ground and pound from Weidman, with the potential for good submissions.

Weidman and Cormier just haven't done enough to impress me.



As I said. If Weidman KOs Machida (straight up, no freak incident) or if he dominates Machida with wrestling, then I'll tip my cap, he has proven himself 100%. If he wins because he doesnt come in like Davis did, I'll repeat the same shit next fight until he shows me whhy he deserves all this hype.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

2 great fighters. Both capable of beating eachother. Any prediction would be a guess. I'm thinking maybe a Machida decision

Good to have such a relevant fight


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Completely untrue. Machida's style hasn't changed one bit, which if anything is the problem. People have stopped wanting to charge in for him. Guys like Phil Davis hide on the outside, knowing that Machida will NEVER come forward.
> 
> Machida, when he won the title, became a MUCH worse fighter because he tried to "blitz" his opponents. Had he been as mature as he is now, the Jones fight would have looked fairly different.
> 
> ...


For me, its the obvious promise that excites me regards Weidman. It's all very well wording his past fights as you have done above, but that's clearly a subjective opinion. There are some serious positives. Fighting Maia on 11 days notice is impressive, even if the fight wasn't. The fact that he has been in absolutely no trouble at any single stage of his young MMA career. And you cant tell me its a stupid thing to stand with Silva, when Chris did it - not only surviving but getting the better of him. He stood right in front of him. These are clear signs that Weidman is not your average fighter. Far far from it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> And you cant tell me its a stupid thing to stand with Silva, when Chris did it - not only surviving but getting the better of him.


Dozens of people finish this run without a scratch and thus they are considered winners. Now tell me you don't think what they do is a stupid thing regardless of the final result.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Stats are an interesting thing:
> 
> Weidman
> 11-0 (7-0 in the UFC)
> ...


IMO stats like these are complete garbage. They are too vague and tell us absolutely nothing because they leave out to many variables.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Dozens of people finish this run without a scratch and thus they are considered winners. Now tell me you don't think what they do is a stupid thing regardless of the final result.


Are you comparing escaping from a maundering bull, to striking with Anderson Silva and knocking him out? Really?

Look, I accept that Silva was pissing around too much in the first fight. But, for me, the reason he was over doing it, is because he was having no luck doing anything to Weidman. Nothing. Zilch. You cant keep saying Silva lost because he was behaving stupidly, without giving Weidman some credit for forcing Silva to act so dumb and desperate in the first place.


I'm a huge Silva fan. Im not going to do him the disservice of belittling the man that finally stopped him. I respect Silva too much to do that. Anybody who beats Anderson Silva *twice* deserves my utmost respect, regardless of how the actual fights went.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Well according to this poll so far Chris is getting the respect he deserves

*post in reference to what he says in the promo trailer*


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Are you comparing escaping from a maundering bull, to striking with Anderson Silva and knocking him out? Really?


C'mon, you got the idea.



Soojooko said:


> Look, I accept that Silva was pissing around too much in the first fight. But, for me, the reason he was over doing it, is because *he was having no luck doing anything to Weidman*. *Nothing. Zilch.* You cant keep saying Silva lost because he was behaving stupidly, without giving Weidman some credit for *forcing Silva to act so dumb and desperate* in the first place.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge Silva fan. Im not going to do him the disservice of belittling the man that finally stopped him. I respect Silva too much to do that. Anybody who beats Anderson Silva *twice* deserves my utmost respect, regardless of how the actual fights went.


Explain to me how Anderson could piss around for 10 full rounds against Thales Leites and Maia, guys he could have smashed if he wanted, but against a guy who he really feared having nothing against he just...over did it, moments into the second freaking round because *he was forced to*.

So, basically he could run around for the 5 rounds against meh opponents, but against someone really dangerous he decided not run around, but to stand still, look away and play jelly knees... How that makes any sense?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

In the end it doesn't really matter. Weiman beat Silva as Silva would say " that's it " .


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Explain to me how Anderson could piss around for 10 full rounds against Thales Leites and Maia, guys he could have smashed if he wanted, but against a guy who he really feared having nothing against he just...over did it, moments into the second freaking round because *he was forced to*.
> 
> So, basically he could run around for the 5 rounds against meh opponents, but against someone really dangerous he decided not run around, but to stand still, look away and play jelly knees... How that makes any sense?


Silva punched Leites and Maia in the face a *lot*. That's the difference. Silva was clearly winning those fights. He would play his games and they would freeze like rabbits in headlights allowing Silva to strike. Same as all his fights before Weidman. But that didnt happen with Chris. He tried to pay around. It didnt work. He played around some more. It still didnt work. Finally he went full retard and got knocked the f*uck out.

Playing jelly legs against somebody you are destroying makes sense. Doing it against somebody who you are not beating at all, is over doing it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Silva punched Leites and Maia in the face a *lot*. That's the difference. Silva was clearly winning those fights. He would play his games and they would freeze like rabbits in headlights allowing Silva to strike. Same as all his fights before Weidman. But that didnt happen with Chris. He tried to pay around. It didnt work. He played around some more. It still didnt work. *Finally he went full retard and got knocked the f*uck out.
> 
> Playing jelly legs against somebody you are destroying makes sense. Doing it against somebody who you are not beating at all, is over doing it.*


Where's Woodenhead to call our attention for we are discussing over something we agree about - *again*... :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Where's Woodenhead to call our attention for we are discussing over something we agree about - *again*... :laugh:


Oh, I know we do mostly agree regards this. But my main bone of contention is that I feel Weidman played a big part in *why* Silva went full retard the way he did. His offence, for the first time ever, was not working for him. He was in totally uncharted territory. For this, Weidman needs to be given immense credit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Oh, I know we do mostly agree regards this. But my main bone of contention is that I feel Weidman played a big part in *why* Silva went full retard the way he did. His offence, for the first time ever, was not working for him. He was in totally uncharted territory. For this, Weidman needs to be given immense credit.


How about that? Weidman couldn't finish Anderson on the ground, who got up by his will and never allowed Weidman to take him down again, then, Weidman got frustrated for his plan A wasn't working and decided to go *full retard* and engage in a striking competition, being a wrestler, against the most feared striker on the planet. But Anderson wasn't landing anything significant on Weidman, but he was clearly not wanting to be under him again, so he went *full retard* himself trying to make Weidman to keep the fight standing to be dragged to frustration, gassing or a mistake, but, in the battle of *full retards*, Anderson got the gran prize, but Weidman took the belt. I think... :confused02:


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Look, I accept that Silva was pissing around too much in the first fight. *But, for me, the reason he was over doing it, is because he was having no luck doing anything to Weidman. Nothing. Zilch.* You cant keep saying Silva lost because he was behaving stupidly, without giving Weidman some credit for forcing Silva to act so dumb and desperate in the first place.


That isn't true at all. He was having a lot of success with the leg kicks, Chris and his team admitted as much after the fight. The head games were having _some _ affect too but ultimately lead to his KO when he pushed it too far.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I've said this like 3 times in this thread now, but DAMN I'm excited for this fight. Very few fights these days get me pumped up, like on the edge of my seat as they are touching gloves. I can't wait.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Why ??? .
weidman.is so dominant he'll probably walk through every Challenger. 
Machida is on an amazing run and he's so.technical and amazing he will deffinetly win two titles know two different divisions 

Oh wait I see it now


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> How about that? Weidman couldn't finish Anderson on the ground, who got up by his will and never allowed Weidman to take him down again, then, Weidman got frustrated for his plan A wasn't working and decided to go *full retard* and engage in a striking competition, being a wrestler, against the most feared striker on the planet. But Anderson wasn't landing anything significant on Weidman, but he was clearly not wanting to be under him again, so he went *full retard* himself trying to make Weidman to keep the fight standing to be dragged to frustration, gassing or a mistake, but, in the battle of *full retards*, Anderson got the gran prize, but Weidman took the belt. I think... :confused02:


:laugh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> How about that? Weidman couldn't finish Anderson on the ground, who got up by his will and never allowed Weidman to take him down again, then, Weidman got frustrated for his plan A wasn't working and decided to go *full retard* and engage in a striking competition, being a wrestler, against the most feared striker on the planet. But Anderson wasn't landing anything significant on Weidman, but he was clearly not wanting to be under him again, so he went *full retard* himself trying to make Weidman to keep the fight standing to be dragged to frustration, gassing or a mistake, but, in the battle of *full retards*, Anderson got the gran prize, but Weidman took the belt. I think... :confused02:


BTW COMMENT OF THE YEAR :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Weidman winning nearly every second of both fights/getting Silva out of the ring in under two rounds both times = he fights stupidly? Why? Because he stood with Anderson? You mean he stood with a guy he knocked out cold the first time, dropped the second time, and was in absolutely no danger whatsoever throughout either fight? Or is it that Weidman was perfectly comfortable and confident in his ability to beat Silva standing, and did that very thing?

I think some people have simply yet to realize that Weidman is a better fighter than Anderson is at this point. It happens when new fighters show up and start beating the top guys, so is is what it is.

edit - as prospect said, you guys might just be having fun/being sarcastic, but people have in the past legitimately tried to say that Weidman has low fight IQ/fought stupid by standing with Silva. This post is for them.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> ... but people have in the past * legitimately tried to say that Weidman has low fight IQ/fought stupid by standing with Silva.* This post is for them.


Weidman has low fight IQ/fought stupid by standing with Silva.
This post is for you.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Weidman has low fight IQ/fought stupid by standing with Silva.
> This post is for you.


Hardy Har! :thumbsup:

By the way when are the weigh ins?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

As soon as Dana fixes his hair they'll be good to go for the weigh ins


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Hardy Har! :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way when are the weigh ins?


It shows 8 PM for me, so it must be at 11 PM for you, assuming you're close to London.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

How can people not be "sold" on Chris Weidman. You're not sold on a guy that has destroyed Anderson Silva twice in a row. Anderson Silva. Weidman wasn't in any trouble in either fight (nor has he been in any trouble throughout his entire MMA career), got the better of Anderson in all aspects of the game and finished both fights brutally. But if he beats Machida, then you'll be "sold" on him. I just find this hilarious personally.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you said this before and I'll say the exact same reply..... 
There's a difference between being sold on a fighter. And being sold on a champion being dominant.. 


I added dominant but same reply


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> How can people not be "sold" on Chris Weidman. You're not sold on a guy that has destroyed Anderson Silva twice in a row. Anderson Silva. Weidman wasn't in any trouble in either fight (nor has he been in any trouble throughout his entire MMA career), got the better of Anderson in all aspects of the game and finished both fights brutally. But if he beats Machida, then you'll be "sold" on him. I just find this hilarious personally.


I find it hilarious that people think their *opinions* are somehow so much better than others. You call me hilarious, I call you close minded as you for some reason just can't comprehend anyone going against your opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> How can people not be "sold" on Chris Weidman. You're not sold on a guy that has destroyed Anderson Silva twice in a row. Anderson Silva. Weidman wasn't in any trouble in either fight (nor has he been in any trouble throughout his entire MMA career), got the better of Anderson in all aspects of the game and finished both fights brutally. But if he beats Machida, then you'll be "sold" on him. I just find this hilarious personally.


I think Chris Weidman is as legit fighter as it comes. But somehow people overlook the drastic downfall on Anderson's approaches to his profession recently. The guy became old *in his mind*. Missed appointments claiming he was confused with his agenda, like he, as the champ, wouldn't be surrounded by assistants to check for that. Started to go rogue in training camps, devoting too much time for propaganda and media in Brazil, ignoring his team mates/cornermen and putting himself in dangerous positions no focused committed fighter would. His relationship with Brazilian fans was getting rougher by the day and the way he fought Weidman the first time made millions of people to accuse him of throwing the fight for money - that was so bad he had to go explain his side to the public in the most relevant TV show in Brazil.

I am sold Weidman beat Anderson twice and he is better than Anderson now, but the way I clearly see the curve in Anderson behavior and the outcome of their two bouts prevent me from being sold on Wiedman as a solid champion right now.
Look at his record and the people he beat and the most impressive guys are Maia who he went the distance being much bigger man and Munoz who almost got cut. Now people want to say after these two displays, *Weidman became so much better*, Anderson downfall performance played absolute no role on the first fight result. Yeah, it seems like Weidman beat a prime Anderson and for some, he is even a better striker than Anderson, because he KOed him, after all. Maybe Gonzaga is a better kickboxer than Crocop, then, who would know?

Top quality fighter, no doubt, but this fight against Machida will answer a lot, for he is not completely sold for me for his fights against Anderson, no he is not, sorry.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys its immoral not to be sold on weidman. You're not being sold on him without his consent. And that's terrible. 
Come join the smart side :thumbup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> For me, its the obvious promise that excites me regards Weidman. It's all very well wording his past fights as you have done above, but that's clearly a subjective opinion. There are some serious positives. Fighting Maia on 11 days notice is impressive, even if the fight wasn't. The fact that he has been in absolutely no trouble at any single stage of his young MMA career. And you cant tell me its a stupid thing to stand with Silva, when Chris did it - not only surviving but getting the better of him. He stood right in front of him. These are clear signs that Weidman is not your average fighter. Far far from it.


I liked MMA Sportsman's analogy. The result turned out awesome for him. But here's what happened...

A wrester/grappler was getting taunted by the greatest striker of all time, so he decided to strike with him.

Weidman can sit in the gym and THINK he was better then Anderson. But does he think Vitor, Hendo, Franklin, Leben etc. didnt think the same thing? He should have stuck to what he was winning in, and not be suckered into Anderson's strategy.

But I agree for the most part. Like Cormier, the fans turn me against these fighters. Both have insane potential and might turn out to be the greatest two of all time. But to claim they have shown you things that they havent yet gets to me. Nothing from either Cormier or Weidman indicates that they will ever be all time greats. Time will tell, and they might well be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think Chris Weidman is as legit fighter as it comes. But somehow people overlook the drastic downfall on Anderson's approaches to his profession recently. The guy became old *in his mind*. Missed appointments claiming he was confused with his agenda, like he, as the champ, wouldn't be surrounded by assistants to check for that. Started to go rogue in training camps, devoting too much time for propaganda and media in Brazil, ignoring his team mates/cornermen and putting himself in dangerous positions no focused committed fighter would. His relationship with Brazilian fans was getting rougher by the day and the way he fought Weidman the first time made millions of people to accuse him of throwing the fight for money - that was so bad he had to go explain his side to the public in the most relevant TV show in Brazil.
> 
> I am sold Weidman beat Anderson twice and he is better than Anderson now, but the way I clearly see the curve in Anderson behavior and the outcome of their two bouts prevent me from being sold on Wiedman as a solid champion right now.
> Look at his record and the people he beat and the most impressive guys are Maia who he went the distance being much bigger man and Munoz who almost got cut. Now people want to say after these two displays, *Weidman became so much better*, Anderson downfall performance played absolute no role on the first fight result. Yeah, it seems like Weidman beat a prime Anderson and for some, he is even a better striker than Anderson, because he KOed him, after all. Maybe Gonzaga is a better kickboxer than Crocop, then, who would know?
> ...


Near word for word this.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Where's Woodenhead to call our attention for we are discussing over something we agree about - *again*... :laugh:





Soojooko said:


> Oh, I know we do mostly agree regards this.


Would you two get a freakin' room already?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't wait for this, wish i could see it live


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> How can people not be "sold" on Chris Weidman. You're not sold on a guy that has destroyed Anderson Silva twice in a row. Anderson Silva. Weidman wasn't in any trouble in either fight (nor has he been in any trouble throughout his entire MMA career), got the better of Anderson in all aspects of the game and finished both fights brutally. But if he beats Machida, then you'll be "sold" on him. I just find this hilarious personally.


Don't get it either. It is worse than when people say DC isn't proven. 

Weidman is an animal. It is petty evident when you watch him fight. 

Not to say he can't lose to a guy like Machida. But to not be sold? That is just crazy to me. A guy beats up the best fighter in the world twice and people are not sold? It is really quite ridiculous and I can't find the basis for that thinking. But then again I don't just erase everything that happened in the fight just because it ended with a broken leg injury.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Don't get it either. It is worse than when people say DC isn't proven.
> 
> Weidman is an animal. It is petty evident when you watch him fight.
> 
> Not to say he can't lose to a guy like Machida. But to not be sold? That is just crazy to me. A guy beats up the best fighter in the world twice and people are not sold? It is really quite ridiculous and I can't find the basis for that thinking. But then again I don't just erase everything that happened in the fight just because it ended with a broken leg injury.


I don't erase everything that happened in a fight just because someone got knocked out either.

Had Anderson's leg not broke, and Weidman maintained as he was doing for the rest of the fight (finish or decision), I'd be fully able to say that Weidman has earned every bit of praise. But Vitor was arguably beating Silva before he got caught. Sonnen certainly was. I'm not writing off the one shot abilities of Anderson.

As said, if he beats Lyoto without question marks, then I'm sold on him. With controversy surrounding the two Silva fights and then no other credible wins on his record, I don't see why I should be sold.

Same goes for people acting like a title contender defeating Dan Henderson should be impressive.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> How can people not be "sold" on Chris Weidman. You're not sold on a guy that has destroyed Anderson Silva twice in a row. Anderson Silva. Weidman wasn't in any trouble in either fight (nor has he been in any trouble throughout his entire MMA career), got the better of Anderson in all aspects of the game and finished both fights brutally. But if he beats Machida, then you'll be "sold" on him. I just find this hilarious personally.



I find it hilarious too, but really the same thing happened with Jones, Cain and a ton of other fighters who dominated during their rise. People over think things sometimes when the obvious is sitting right in front of their eyes.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

MK. said:


> Can't wait for this, wish i could see it live


Awhhh so sad


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't erase everything that happened in a fight just because someone got knocked out either.
> 
> Had Anderson's leg not broke, and Weidman maintained as he was doing for the rest of the fight (finish or decision), I'd be fully able to say that Weidman has earned every bit of praise. But Vitor was arguably beating Silva before he got caught. Sonnen certainly was. I'm not writing off the one shot abilities of Anderson.
> 
> ...


I don't recall Vitor beating Anderson before he was KO'd. Maybe he wasn't LOSING, but nothing much happened before that. 

But I don't see what that has to do with anything anyway. We are now basing things around what "could have happened if the guy was not KO'd or injued"???? 

But whatever I guess. You can have your opinion. I have seen no one else stand toe to toe with Anderson even once without going down like a sack of bricks. I have never seen Anderson hurt from the clinch of with GnP like he was by Weidman. The way Weidman manhandled him is proof enough for me how good he is. 

What if he wins like how Phil Davis beat Machida or how Page won? I guess it won't be legit or something again. Perhaps if that happenes you can hold out being sold for his next fight. 

No one is saying be sold on him being the greatest fighter. But sold enough to respect how elite his game is.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually sonenn didn't fall like a sack of bricks I. The first fight :what:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The only controversy surrounding the Silva fights is the fabricated controversy of his diehard fans living in denial.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can't believe this fight is tonight already! i cannot wait! Really rooting for Machida and I think he has a very real chance of taking it. But I can also see Weidman finishing Machida if he catches him. Gonna be a tense fight!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll be rooting for Weidman, but I have a feeling Machida might pull this off and catch Weidman with lunging strike and end it. Pretty excited for this fight!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't recall Vitor beating Anderson before he was KO'd. Maybe he wasn't LOSING, but nothing much happened before that.


Vitor was doing round about as good as Weidman did in the first round of the first Silva fight, and round about as good as he was doing up until the KO.



jonnyg4508 said:


> But I don't see what that has to do with anything anyway. We are now basing things around what "could have happened if the guy was not KO'd or injued"????


I don't imagine Weidman smashed Anderson in the second fight. Anderson lost the first round badly, then got injured. I could sit here for days and list you people who lost their first round badly and won the fight by KO afterwards.



jonnyg4508 said:


> But whatever I guess. You can have your opinion. I have seen no one else stand toe to toe with Anderson even once without going down like a sack of bricks. I have never seen Anderson hurt from the clinch of with GnP like he was by Weidman. The way Weidman manhandled him is proof enough for me how good he is.


You've barely seen Anderson in the clinch tbh. But even at that, it was a fairly good punch from Weidman. I'm actually a little scared at Anderson's chin after that. Weidman's really the first guy to tag him clean at all and Anderson dealt with none of it.



jonnyg4508 said:


> What if he wins like how Phil Davis beat Machida or how Page won? I guess it won't be legit or something again. Perhaps if that happenes you can hold out being sold for his next fight.


It'll be legit, but I'm not going to be any more impressed by him.



jonnyg4508 said:


> No one is saying be sold on him being the greatest fighter. But sold enough to respect how elite his game is.


He is very good. Not the best around, but very good.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the first time in... well, so long that I can't even remember, that a fight/UFC event is one of the first things I think of when waking up. Super excited for this one. The legit two best guys at 185 going at it and I have no clue whatsoever who will win. The fighters interest me, their styles clashing interests me, the idea of Machida possibly getting that belt interests me (always wished his reign at 205 was longer, would be nice to see another title reign).

If Weidman wins, awesome. If Machida wins, awesome. Just want a great fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I find it hilarious that people think their *opinions* are somehow so much better than others. You call me hilarious, I call you close minded as you for some reason just can't comprehend anyone going against your opinion. :thumbsup:


The good thing about MMA is that there isn't much room for subjective opinions. One fighter is better than the other fighter. That means people will be right and people will be wrong, no "opinions". (unless it's a draw or a really controversial decision).

For example would it be some ones "opinion" if they stated that Cain Velasquez is a much better fighter than Brock Lesnar pre fight and stated it with confidence and assurance. When Cain Velasquez whooped Brock Lesnar all over the octagon it's not really an "opinion" any more is it? It becomes a fact - Cain Velasquez being a much better fighter than Brock Lesnar. 

So lets look at the facts again. Chris Weidman hasn't been in ANY trouble throughout his entire career and brutalised Silva in two fights on the trot (without taking any clean shots from Anderson or sustaining any damage). What exactly aren't you "sold" on about him? He's shown no weakness in his arsenal and beat the best p4p fighter twice in a row.

This is coming from a non Weidman fan. I'm just looking at the guys skills and career objectively and to me it is quite amusing how people are not yet "sold" on his abilities. Anderson Silva fan by any chance?

I'm not really feeling the hype that everyone else seems to with this fight. I don't really care for either fighter and with Machida flip flopping throughout his recent fights and Weidman being Weidman I don't really see this as the chess match people are making it out to be. But we'll see.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Vitor was doing round about as good as Weidman did in the first round of the first Silva fight, and round about as good as he was doing up until the KO.


Aside from the fact that Weidman took him down and punched him *hard* in the face several times. Vitor didn't get anywhere near Silvas head.

Weidman did more to stress Silva in that one minute then Sonnen managed in 4.5 rounds.

Theres no denying that Weidman took Silva to a place hes never been to before. Silva has eaten clean punches from lots of fighters but never reacted like he did getting hit by Chris.

Its not like we've been seeing Silva decline. If we had, you would have a strong point. But Silva was still considered the very top of the food chain when he fought Weidman. No different to the dude who had humiliated his last few opponents. It was a very special moment seeing Chris physically and mentally get on top of the champ. Personally, it was one of the most exceptional things ive ever seen in MMA. I'll never forget it.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Rs Does It Again


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva's head was bouncing off the canvas from punches in the first round after he'd been knocked down from a punch, none of which Vitor or Chael did.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Aside from the fact that Weidman took him down and punched him *hard* in the face several times. Vitor didn't get anywhere near Silvas head.
> 
> Weidman did more to stress Silva in that one minute then Sonnen managed in 4.5 rounds.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> Rs Does It Again


Does what again? Make a constructive post backing up my argument with valid points?

I really gotta learn to stop doing that! Instead I'll just post childish one line insults with daft pictures.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Does what again? Make a constructive post backing up my argument with valid points?


More like attack everyone and openly say that only your opinion matters


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> More like attack everyone and openly say that only your opinion matters


Who have I attacked? Citation needed.

Either start posting things with substance or stop stalking my posts.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Vitor was doing round about as good as Weidman did in the first round of the first Silva fight, and round about as good as he was doing up until the KO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and me watched different fights. Vitor tussled him o the ground for a bout a second. Other than that he did nothing.

Weidman dropped Silva in the 2nd fight. In no point of either fight was Weidman losing.

I'm not sitting here saying Anderson couldn't pull off something in the 2nd fight. But when he wasn't ouching Weidman. When Weidman had TD threats. When Weidman was just stalking him. When he had to resort to taunting Weidman bad to find an opening.....I'd venure to say he was finding it hard to find that shot. 

I never said Anderson couldn't have pulled a KO punch. I am just saying it is ridiculous to assume he would. And ridiculous to use that as a reason why Weidman isn't "proven". 

He beat Anderson for every second of the 2 fights. Anderson breaking his leg (on an improved Weidman's ability to check) doesn't tell me I need to see more. Chris went in there toe to toe with the best unlike anyone else...and was winning the striking.

Vitor did nothing to Anderson in that fight. I have no clue what you are recalling. Vitor didn't take down and drill Silva in the head. He didn't drop Anderson. Vitor sat in front and got punted to the face. Weidman stood in front and made Silva uncomfortable while tagging him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You and me watched different fights. Vitor tussled him o the ground for a bout a second. Other than that he did nothing.
> 
> Weidman dropped Silva in the 2nd fight. In no point of either fight was Weidman losing.
> 
> ...


See, I don't see this as some one stating his opinion. I see this as some one stating facts. You're right, Vitor didn't inflict barely any damage onto Anderson in their fight before he landed the KO. Comparing Silva/Wediman pre finish to Vitor/Silva pre finish and saying they were similar is just flat out incorrect and wrong.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

prospect said:


> More like attack everyone and openly say that only your opinion matters


seriously? What a bad interpretation on your behalf


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...What a chess match this will be. I honestly want Machida to win but I picked Weidman for the decision. Chris is such a big, strong middleweight with great timing but he needs to fight smart. Chris will have a harder time cutting Lyoto off than he did Anderson. Lyoto's best chance to win is to catch Chris coming in or land a perfect counter, which he certainly can, as well as a headkick. Weidman's wrestling is much superior to Machida's and I see Lyoto getting put on his back and mauled for 5 rounds...


Agreed, except Machida's ground game is very underrated. I don't know that Weidman is just going to dominate in that area. Machida was almost impossible to take down at 205, and IMO, has the top TDD in the UFC. 

I could see Weidman landing a couple, but if he's not landing on the feet, it's going to be a long night for him. I think Weidman will land, though, but this one is too difficult to call. :confused02: There's so many directions this could go.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Man, this fight has me giddy. The poll reflects a lot. Machida is always a threat on any given night. I really would love to see him hoist the belt but it won't happen against Chris Weidman tonight. Phil Davis put Lyoto on his back but Chris will do that adding in some nasty ground and pound. If Weidman closes the distance and gets his hands Machida, Lyoto will get busted up. If Chris stays on the outside and plays chess with Lyoto's bread & butter, he will get tagged. Weidman has to get some takedowns. If Chris rolls through Lyoto, I really don't see any MW beating Weidman for a long time...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Man, this fight has me giddy. The poll reflects a lot. Machida is always a threat on any given night. I really would love to see him hoist the belt but it won't happen against Chris Weidman tonight. Phil Davis put Lyoto on his back but Chris will do that adding in some nasty ground and pound. If Weidman closes the distance and gets his hands Machida, Lyoto will get busted up. If Chris stays on the outside and plays chess with Lyoto's bread & butter, he will get tagged. Weidman has to get some takedowns. If Chris rolls through Lyoto, I really don't see any MW beating Weidman for a long time...


The thing is, Machida has shown that he can be beaten striking if you don't fight his technical battle. Look at his two fights against Shogun or rampage. If you bring a strong striker with power who is technical enough to not get himself caught, but still wild enough to pour it on him, Machida has shown to have problems with it. Weidman is a lot like that in a sense that he's technical but at the same time goes at it strong.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Machidas knows how to defend from takedowns but i think Weidman can take him down couple of times and might do some damage with Gnp which was very effective vs Silva, thats Weidmans best chance take the fight to ground. 
Machida is mentally very strong unlike "Andy" so don't expect he will lose his mind and clown around he is very focused and always hides his chin.
Weidman has no chace on the feet and if he can keep his ego in check and realize this he can win by outwrestling machida + gnp.

Weidman is a wrestling beast but Machida can evade tds and backpedal a lot which he proved against Rashad, Hendo, Davis , can KO easily but he is a patient fighter who can also score a lot of points like with Moussasi but Weidman is more powerful then Moussasi and he can land a good shot too. This will be interesting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> The thing is, Machida has shown that he can be beaten striking if you don't fight his technical battle. Look at his two fights against Shogun or rampage. If you bring a strong striker with power who is technical enough to not get himself caught, but still wild enough to pour it on him, Machida has shown to have problems with it. Weidman is a lot like that in a sense that he's technical but at the same time goes at it strong.


Rampage didn't outstrike Machida. The only real striking that took place was Machida rocking him. Rampage won by holding MAchida against the cage.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

AFAIK, Mousasi is better at kickboxing and grappling than Weidman is. Weidman's MMA wrestling isn't much better than Moose's, if better at all.

On paper, in terms of skill, I have Machida winning.

Weidman is mentally tough and could have advantages that can't easily be measured, though.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Weidman has elite striking defense and probably why he wins. Weidman is better at exploiting mistakes than Machida. Lyoto often strikes like a cobra springing off a leg but Weidman doesn't put himself off balance like that. 

My wager is everyone sees just how good Weidmans standup is, against Munoz Chris ducked his head at the perfect angle while throwing a counter right. He uses minimal movement with optimal defensive angles, where Lyoto darts in and out Weidman lifts a knee or ducks; in effect not looking very flashy but working at a nearly perfect energy optimisation. It'll be tough for Lyoto to close the gap without getting clocked as Weidman will counter while defending


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Weidman has elite striking defense and probably why he wins. Weidman is better at exploiting mistakes than Machida. Lyoto often strikes like a cobra springing off a leg but Weidman doesn't put himself off balance like that.
> 
> My wager is everyone sees just how good Weidmans standup is, against Munoz Chris ducked his head at the perfect angle while throwing a counter right. He uses minimal movement with optimal defensive angles, where Lyoto darts in and out Weidman lifts a knee or ducks; in effect not looking very flashy but working at a nearly perfect energy optimisation. It'll be tough for Lyoto to close the gap without getting clocked as Weidman will counter while defending


I agree, in fact I can see Machida doing what he does best which is staying on the outside and prancing around until the final bell rings but there is one huge problem with this outcome. Machida won't likely get the decision over the champion, he will have to come in and that is where it will be game over for him in my opinion.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Weidman has elite striking defense and probably why he wins. Weidman is better at exploiting mistakes than Machida. Lyoto often strikes like a cobra springing off a leg but Weidman doesn't put himself off balance like that.
> 
> My wager is everyone sees just how good Weidmans standup is, against Munoz Chris ducked his head at the perfect angle while throwing a counter right. He uses minimal movement with optimal defensive angles, where Lyoto darts in and out Weidman lifts a knee or ducks; in effect not looking very flashy but working at a nearly perfect energy optimisation. It'll be tough for Lyoto to close the gap without getting clocked as Weidman will counter while defending


I don't know if I agree with this or not, which is what makes this fight so amazing. So many variables, so many questions.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think it's great matchup, potential to be great fight. All this talk about one guy being obviously better then the other... I don't see it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> I think it's great matchup, potential to be great fight. All this talk about one guy being obviously better then the other... I don't see it.


think about it with a knowledge of fighting styles and I think Weidman wins, history has shown that fighters employing defensive angles while using minimal movement usually wins over leaping forward while off balance. I'll be shocked if Lyoto doesn't get absolutely devastated by a counter. If you watch Machida's fights he leaps forward, Weidman's most likely been training specifically to rock him when he does that. As with Weidman he doesn't have any huge openings that are exploitable. 

I'm not saying Machida can't win, just that Weidman should obviously be the favorite and in all likelihood the fight will spend barely any time on the ground as they are both just too good at getting themselves on their feet.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Trix said:


> AFAIK, Mousasi is better at kickboxing and grappling than Weidman is. Weidman's MMA wrestling isn't much better than Moose's, if better at all.
> 
> On paper, in terms of skill, I have Machida winning.
> 
> Weidman is mentally tough and could have advantages that can't easily be measured, though.


Weidmans MMA wrestling isn't better than Mousassi's? 

U wot m8?!


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Trix said:


> AFAIK, Mousasi is better at kickboxing and grappling than Weidman is. Weidman's MMA wrestling isn't much better than Moose's, if better at all.
> 
> On paper, in terms of skill, I have Machida winning.
> 
> Weidman is mentally tough and could have advantages that can't easily be measured, though.


I agree , i meant that Weidman punches harder more powerful in that sense.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The closer the fight gets, the less I care about who wins. I just want it to be awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

15 pages and the fight is still a couple of hours away :laugh: Shows you how psyched everyone is about this fight! I can't wait!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait. I haven't been pumped for a fight in a very long time!

Let's go Weidman, I'm all in on your punk ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a dream that Machida gets a KO 3rd round by crane kick.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttssssssssssssssssssssss Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is nuts where I am right now. So pumped

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is nuts where I am right now. So pumped


I imagine you are doing the dance in your avatar :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a feeling Machida is going to win.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Weidman already tagging Lyoto!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Weidman won that round, landed more strikes got a takedown and was the aggressor.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Weidman won that round, landed more strikes got a takedown and was the aggressor.


Did he get a takedown?? I saw Machida stuff 2.

I agree though he def won that round.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Weidman is eating Lyoto alive. Some activity by Lyoto, but Weidman has an answer for everything.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Two rounds for Weidman, but thats okay its over this round my dream said so


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Weidman 20-18 so far.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Machida getting dominated at this point. Well, not dominated...but completely controlled and getting his face busted up.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Are there still questions? Any? Weidman is systematically destroying Lyoto any way he wants.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn Machida is getting manhandled


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, 3-0 Weidman! Dude's doing great!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

M.C said:


> Machida getting dominated at this point. Well, not dominated...but completely controlled and getting his face busted up.


I'd go as far to say dominated. Machida's still dangerous, we all know this, but so far he's getting dismantled


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Weidman's gassing


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Weidman's hurt, right ribs, probably broken


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Lyoto's round, but he doesn't seem to have the gas to finish it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

That's the Machida I like to see.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW Machida pulled that round DEEP out of his ass!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang nice, Lyoto coming back. Great fight so far. Machida needs a finish to win the fight but he looked really good that last round.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

on Weidman's right rib cage there is a huge red welt, more purple than red


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Weidman gassing a bit, but looks like he should survive the 5th round to win.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Are there still questions? Any? Weidman is systematically destroying Lyoto any way he wants.


I'd like to see what Vitor could do....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Weidman digging DEEP!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

this is a sick fight


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

All Machida had to do was open up earlier


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Weidman has a f*cking chin!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome fight. Weidman won that fight either 3-2 or 4-1, depending on how you score the last round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What a f*****G fight! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Weidman won the fight, but that was amazing. Machida looked amazing those last two rounds. I wish he would have opened up more while he was still fresh. 3-2 for Weidman from me


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn Lyoto's face is a mess. Annoyingly I'd have won about £150 if the Meathead Struve fight had gone on  So long as Weidman does get the nod, which he will


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Chris has a broken rib or two.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Weidman has a f*cking chin!


F%$king right on! Shocked how good his chin is. 

Weidman did great the last round and this fight rocked!

Machida is a true champ. He came back and I have to say even though I think he lost he has insane cardio!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Someone gave Weidman a 10-8 round?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That was a good fight. I wish Machida fought that way from the start. He looked good when he would open up but i think he was scared to get caught cuz Weidman has some serious power.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome fight I think Weidman won but man that was great from start to finish.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

4-1 Weidman

Strategy was amazing from Weidman. No one's really tried that with Machida and it was stellar. Solid chin, and those ribs were busted up bad.

Machida's TDD was amazing as always. I'd have liked to see more urgency from the 4th on though. He only went through a few spells of it. When you know it's 3-0, you can't look for the KO to come for you. You need to stand toe to toe and take it.


Is there any striker with TDD similar to Machida's? I'm thinking guys like Vitor might give Weidman some major problems on the feet...but they stand no chance because of his takedowns as well.

Weidman's cardio could use a boost as well.

But all in all, yeah NOW I'm sold on him. His strategy was perfect in this one, and had his gas tank been a little bit together he'd have 5-0'd this.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wish Machida didn't just give away the first two. Didn't do anything. Good fight though.

"Were you ever hurt in this fight?" Rogan continuing with the dumbass questions tonight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

3-2 Weidman. Great fight, wish Lyoto wasnt so gun shy in round 1 and 2. 

Its so annoying I want to like Weidman but his wannabe mafia cornermen piss me off so much!


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope going the distance with Machida answers the doubters questions.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> 3-2 Weidman. Great fight, wish Lyoto wasnt so gun shy in round 1 and 2.


He just needed to stay off the cage I think. Had Machida been using his knees in close and been stuffing Weidman's TD attempts, he'd have had a better chance.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 4-1 Weidman
> 
> Strategy was amazing from Weidman. No one's really tried that with Machida and it was stellar. Solid chin, and those ribs were busted up bad.
> 
> ...


I got it 4-1 Weidman also but personally if i could choose who i would rather be Weidman or Machida for that fifth round i think i would rather have been Machida even though i think point wise Weidman won that round.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Weidman looked out of it in the post fight interview. Looked like he was concussed.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing Matt Brown's name popping up in all the records now  1st the Urijah fight (I think) the Rousey fight and this one


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Too bad Lyoto isn't 28, he'd probably have won. I was expecting Weidman to win but Machida really brought it, impressed as hell. Too bad it wasn't like in Japan where the results didn't matter and the fans cared about good fights only and both guys would have their glory.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I got it 4-1 Weidman also but personally if i could choose who i would rather be Weidman or Machida for that fifth round i think i would rather have been Machida even though i think point wise Weidman won that round.


Yeah Weidman was shattered and had to defend it all.

But again. Machida got up and then kept his space. I wish he could just have a little bit more reckless abandonment when he knows he's down.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy crap I was right, someone gave Weidman a 10-8 round:

49-45, 49-46, 48-47

It must have been the third when he threw Lyoto around.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic fight. Great game plan and execution from Weidman, at least the first 3 rounds.

Pressuring Machida with kicks as a wrestler is a great strategy. 

I think Weidman got dazed somewhere in the 3rd or 4th and went to automatic mode and away from his gameplan.

Machida is a champion without a belt. He came to win but came against to great a challenge.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I got it 4-1 Weidman also but personally if i could choose who i would rather be Weidman or Machida for that fifth round i think i would rather have been Machida even though i think point wise Weidman won that round.


I think the Weedman showed Machida in the end that he never was hurt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was so surprised by Weidman throwing kicks. I'm still not sure what the strategy was, but they were positive the counter right wasn't going to be an issue with it. The counter right landed a lot but not specifically after the kick so I'm not 100% why or how it worked but whatever they planned went down there.

After what we seen from Weidman here, I can't really see anyone besting Weidman for a while. I do think he has a hard time in a striking match with Belfort, but Belfort won't stuff the TDs like Machida.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Fantastic fight. Great game plan and execution from Weidman, at least the first 3 rounds.
> 
> Pressuring Machida with kicks as a wrestler is a great strategy.
> 
> ...


left kick to the body in the third hurt him badly and he was holding his right arm low to protect it and completely took him off his game. Machida's stance made it possible, he should have started with that round 1.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight, completely satisfied considering how much hype I had built up for it. I hope everyone who had questioned Weidman before tonight are no longer doing so, he deserves some legit respect considering He just oustruck (for the most part) one of the best strikers in the world.

Looking forward to seeing how his reign goes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> left kick to the body in the third hurt him badly and he was holding his right arm low to protect it and completely took him off his game. Machida's stance made it possible, he should have started with that round 1.


Good point. It was only in the third that I thought "Why does he keep throwing the high kick? Oh he's doing the reverse of the Mark Munoz fight. Throw high then switch to the stomach".

Weidman was battered BAD in the 3rd by them. Bruising was brutal. Would have defo liked to see it from the start too.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

rabakill said:


> left kick to the body in the third hurt him badly and he was holding his right arm low to protect it and completely took him off his game. Machida's stance made it possible, he should have started with that round 1.


Yah, I thought he looked hurt round the body. What do you mean by his stance, did he switch? I noticed too that Lyoto wasn't throwing feints until much later, something he's been doing with great success of late.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Good point. It was only in the third that I thought "Why does he keep throwing the high kick? Oh he's doing the reverse of the Mark Munoz fight. Throw high then switch to the stomach".
> 
> Weidman was battered BAD in the 3rd by them. Bruising was brutal. Would have defo liked to see it from the start too.


Machida was backing up for the first 3 rounds, Weidman had pressured him a great deal and he had no opportunity to really do anything. Weidman started slowing in the third and the kicks really brought that home, but it was only in the third that Machida could start getting some space to really use his strikes.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Weidman proved his striking is legit though. Didn't think it was bad by any means but thought it was a little overrated if I were honest. That isn't the case. Aside from his cardio, Weidman seems to be as complete as a fighter could get.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Weidman proved his striking is legit though. Didn't think it was bad by any means but thought it was a little overrated if I were honest. That isn't the case. Aside from his cardio, Weidman seems to be as complete as a fighter could get.


I thought he proved it when he KO'd one of the best strikers of all time, then dropped him in their next fight. :dunno:

But in all serious I know what you mean, glad people are starting to come around.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Helluva fight. The Chris is gonna smash on Vitor. Vitor can't wrestle like lyoto.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed. Don't see any meaningful challenges from the contenders. Belfort simply isn't well rounded enough, and will get eaten up by the reach of Weidman, even without the wrestling.

Jacare?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good fight. Was thinking Weidman was knocking Machida out early but Machida's grit/chin held more than I thought. Weidman is the real deal but does have to make 185 in better form. No one cut Machida off and lands more. Mousasis couldn't for a single round and he is a high level striker. Weidman for many reasons is a beat. 

Reason I am not a Machida fan. I was the only Weidman backer out of the room of around 7 that were. And they were all frustrated with Machida's hesitance in the first couple rounds and his lack of killer instinct. When Machida fought like he had nothing to lose he fought waaaaaay better. He ties way too much to be that guy who doesn't get hit and will out strike/out point you. Used to be a big fan but it has changed a lot. That said he made it a good fight and was tough in there. But he may have lost himself another fight with his style.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Now that was an MMA fight. Finally. Two guys really committed to win and no crazy end. Was that to much to ask?
Great fight from both men. A war. Weidman is tough. Good win. He just needs to take care of that gas tank and Lyoto was gun shy for too long. 

I was rooting for Machida, but I am glad I watched an epic battle live.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

belfort x weedman

belfort via decapitation


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight was very reminiscent of the Rampage one where Lyoto took a bit too long to get going. Weidman closed the gap and cut him off vs chasing him. He's also a lot bigger and has longer reach so that helped. It's odd, he's not very quick, but he covers a lot of ground. This stifled Machida especially when he tried the left body kick and Weidman caught it and took him down. Machida didn't try to land another one til the 4th if I could remember. That's one of his main arsenals. 

If Machida started off stronger, took less damage, and had better conditioning I think it could have been a win. 

First three rounds looked like a clean sweep for Weidman with the latter two for Machida. I swear somewhere down the line they need to do a NO TIME LIMIT championship fight. Fight to the finish then that shows who's got true championship heart.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Good job Weidman....still screw him. I still dont like him and it doesnt matter because he doesnt care and rightfully so. He is the champ and he proved it tonight but I still dont like him. I pretty much figured out tonight that I dont like American fighters once they become champ. They just annoy me. Except Randy....he never bothered me.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent fight. Weidman impressed me and Machida made me proud to be a fan. I wish he started a bit quicker but the way he came back in the later rounds was inspiring. Great win for Weidman and I can't wait to see Lyoto back in the octagon fighting his way back up the ladder.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Machida's head kicks are so incredibly telegraphed it's bad. It's obvious if I can sit in a bar and call them 90% of the time that Chris and his camp can do the same and gameplanned to completely shut Lyoto down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Couple of things:

1. Machida lost this by being way to shy in the first 2 rounds.
2. Weidman is such a dedicated guy, he learns his game plan and sticks to it almost flawlessly. Also what about that ******* chin? How he did not get KO is beyond me.
3.I absolutely hate Weidman`s corner, mafia cunts wannabees.


Chris will dominate this division for many years to come as only Machida can challenge him in my book. I really hope he fights Machida again this year as the later is not getting any younger.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think Machida was any more shy than he usually is, Weidman was just too good and controlled the action... Walking him down and counterpunching, its hard to do but always effective. 

I was extremely impressed for 3 rounds, but he lacks 5 round stamina.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I don't think Machida was any more shy than he usually is, Weidman was just too good and controlled the action... Walking him down and counterpunching, its hard to do but always effective.
> 
> I was extremely impressed for 3 rounds, but he lacks 5 round stamina.


Agree. That is just who Machida is. Once he realized he needed a finish he fought way better. But it is a staple in his game to avoid for as long as he can. Weidman did a great job of not letting him win those rounds he tried to avoid. Even a striker like Mousasi had no answer to cut Machida off or land kicks from he ouside.

Also, Weidman said terrible came. Sprained a ligament in his hand 2 weeks ago. And doubt he felt 100% with those knees. 

I'd like to see Machida vs. Rockhold.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Weidman's cardio could use a boost as well.


you just said his ribs are busted up... hard to have good cardio with that going on.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't see why people think Weidman needs to work on his cardio. Weidman took some hard body shots in round 4 from an ultra aggressive Machida & still made the round competitive. He then came out & took round 5 from that same go for broke Machida.

If anything, after 3 rounds of fast paced action, chasing Machida down & cutting off the ring, I was very impressed how much Weidman had left in his gas tank to finish this fight.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> I hope going the distance with Machida answers the doubters questions.


I am one of Weidman's greatest detractors and after last night I have gained some respect for the guy as a fighter. I did not think we would win but ended up scoring the fight 3-2for him.

Machida should have fought in round 1,2 and 3 like he did in round 4. Chris looked really gassed in rounds 4,5 and there we chances for MAchida to end it but he always kept pulling back. For once, his technique and style worked against him. If he were more consistently aggressive once he started landing hits (rounds 4 + 5) he could have changed the outcome of the fight. I also don't understand why he didn't keep hitting Chri's right ribcage with kicks. Chris was bruised bad and it was pretty evident that it was an area of weakness for him. If I were in his corner I would have advised him to focus on that area with his right kick.

As a fight though, it was amazing. So much fun!


----------



## deadlybulb (Aug 9, 2010)

Weidman vs. Jonny Bones is what I'd like to see. Provided he gets past Gus, which I don't see as an easy task. Weidman is an enormous middle weight. He looked about the same size as Lyoto during weigh-ins but looked a lot bigger in the cage. 

I just can't see anyone challenging him at middleweight. Lyoto, in my mind is still leagues ahead of any other challenger at MW.

He'd have improved cardio at. LHW.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Solid fight. Too bad for Machida's sake he didn't bring it in the first three rounds. Seems like he didn't have ANYTHING to offer Weidman until Weidman started to tire out. I liked how Weidman was bringing it even when he won the first three rounds. Good fight though, was just lacking a little suspense because Weidman was winning the whole time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida could have made it a real fight all the way through had he turned it on earlier. Not taking anything away from Weidman though. Dude went 5 rounds with Machida and looked great for the most part.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Machida could have made it a real fight all the way through had he turned it on earlier. Not taking anything away from Weidman though. Dude went 5 rounds with Machida and looked great for the most part.


But Machida couldn't. Weidman put on a lot of pressure from the start and has very good timing. He caught Machida's first kick to the body which made Machida hesitant. Machida needed to get more sweaty and slippery and Weidman to slow down a bit to be able to throw those kicks with less threat of a TD.

He may have exploded with his punches a bit more though, but that would have had him in more danger of a counter with Weidman's good timing.

I thought Machida could have kicked a couple of more times to the body to get Weidman lower his guard and set up a head kick, but Machida probably wasn't fresh enough himself.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I keep reading "Machida should have fought the first 3 rounds like he fought the last 2"... as if its that simple.

Machida needs to get a grip on his opponents timing before he can do anything. Thats how he is. And with Chris coming in kicking and doing totally un-Chris stuff, Lyoto would have needed more time to nail him down. This idea that he can come in against a fresh and powerful Weidman, and straight away fight like he did in the 4th and 5th? Madness. A combination of Weidman slowing and getting sussed is what enabled Lyoto to do what he did. Im sure he wanted and tried to do it from the first bell, but couldn't.

Great fight overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I've seen the news and know Lyoto Lost.
Feeling too much of a coward right now, so i´m can't get my self to watch the fight. 
At 36 yo i believe this was probably last Lyoto shot for a title...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

AmdM said:


> I've seen the news and know Lyoto Lost.
> Feeling too much of a coward right now, so i´m can't get my self to watch the fight.
> At 36 yo i believe this was probably last Lyoto shot for a title...


Lyoto fought the way he always has. Slow start...in fact very slow start, but he fought well in the latter rounds. That was the difference in the fight. I don't know if it was part of the plan to try to catch him if he made a mistake, tire him out, etc. 

Pretty entertaining though!


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Good job Weidman....still screw him. I still dont like him and it doesnt matter because he doesnt care and rightfully so. He is the champ and he proved it tonight but I still dont like him. I pretty much figured out tonight that I dont like American fighters once they become champ. They just annoy me. Except Randy....he never bothered me.


what a narrow minded, stupid and pointless post that was


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Lyoto fought the way he always has. Slow start...in fact very slow start, but he fought well in the latter rounds. That was the difference in the fight. I don't know if it was part of the plan to try to catch him if he made a mistake, tire him out, etc.
> 
> Pretty entertaining though!


It's one thing to stay a slow start, but it is worth mentioning that Weidman never gave Lyoto space to get started until the 4th. Weidman started the fight off with some great kicks to cut off Lyoto and force him to have to fight side to side with no back option. It really made it so Lyoto was more concerned about being caught against the cage with a take down than starting any offense of his own.

Post fight, I am really surprised two of the judges gave round 2 to Lyoto. I saw it as a clean 3-0 sweep at the end of the third, I may have to rewatch it just to see what they did.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, what Lyoto achieved later on was a natural progression, he couldn't do that to a fresh Weidman, otherwise he would have.

Weidman is a bit like Shogun in terms of chin, power and fearlessness, and for me it will take someone like that to put him on the back foot. Have no doubt he's been drilling the over hand right counter and could have pulled that off if Lyoto was aggressive early on.

Lyoto sensed that and had wait it out, run him around and tire him. Weidman didn't let him be quite the matador he normally is though, which is very impressive, and made sure that when Machida turned it up later, it would be too little too late. Always good to get that magical fifth round takedown too, the ultimate decider.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> It's one thing to stay a slow start, but it is worth mentioning that Weidman never gave Lyoto space to get started until the 4th. Weidman started the fight off with some great kicks to cut off Lyoto and force him to have to fight side to side with no back option. It really made it so Lyoto was more concerned about being caught against the cage with a take down than starting any offense of his own.
> 
> Post fight, I am really surprised two of the judges gave round 2 to Lyoto. I saw it as a clean 3-0 sweep at the end of the third, I may have to rewatch it just to see what they did.


It's a slow start whether it was forced or not. In this case it was the former. They did their homework in making Lyoto back track even more so than usual. He's always a defense first fighter. I had expected a much more lethal and aggressive Lyoto especially training with King's/Chute Box coach Cardiero. That version didn't show up til the 4th. Lyoto needs to believe in himself. His most impressive wins were when he went on the attack. His worst losses was when he was getting pressured; Shogun II, Rampage, LHW title holder, Davis, and last night. Most of the times he can maneuver around, but sometimes he gets stuck then I can see in his face that he becomes "that animal stuck in a trap frantically trying to get out." For some innate reason he gets extremely uncomfortable getting trapped more so than others. IE: Kongo doesn't give a shiet and he does his best when his back is against the fence. Wanderlei plants his feet and returns fire. 

Lyoto regained some footing in the 2nd, but I still felt it was a three round sweep as well. I'm glad we saw the more aggressive version come out in the latter rounds for some redemption. 

The Chris controlled the first three rounds, but we are talking about an elite former LHW champion who needed to figure out a way around it within a round...not three rounds. Otherwise I did feel it was a very technical and entertaining fight. One I'll watch again to study.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I've seen the news and know Lyoto Lost.
> Feeling too much of a coward right now, so i´m can't get my self to watch the fight.
> At 36 yo i believe this was probably last Lyoto shot for a title...


Watch. The. Fight. 

Yeah Lyoto lost, but he fought well especially in the 2nd half of the fight when he got a lot more aggressive. I wanted Lyoto to win as well but am happy with how the fight went it was one of the fights of the year so far imo.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Watch. The. Fight.
> 
> Yeah Lyoto lost, but he fought well especially in the 2nd half of the fight when he got a lot more aggressive. I wanted Lyoto to win as well but am happy with how the fight went it was one of the fights of the year so far imo.


Weidman has just beat'n the 2 best p4p fighters on the planet IMO (in Silva and Machida). Machida at 185 is an absolute beast. No one else is touching Machida at 185. He would completely outclass Vitor, and there's not a wrester besides Weidman that will take him down. 

Weidman should be in consideration for #1 p4p.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think we have two more mythical fighters to add.

I know full camp Weidman is already up there but I also think we can add Early Rounds Weidman or First Three Rounds Weidman. 

And of course it's about time we get Behind On The Scorecards Machida.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Weidman has just beat'n the 2 best p4p fighters on the planet IMO (in Silva and Machida). *Machida at 185 is an absolute beast*. No one else is touching Machida at 185. He would completely outclass Vitor, and there's not a wrester besides Weidman that will take him down.
> 
> Weidman should be in consideration for #1 p4p.


Machida fan here. Why Machida is an absolute beast at 185 for beating almost cut Munoz and Mousasi, who his only fight in UFC before that was a decision over Latifi almost a whole year earlier?
I hope you are right about Machida's future at MW, but reality is, so far, he didn't do much to be considered an "absolute beast" and yesterday it remembered his inconsistent gun shy from some of his 205 runs.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Weidman should be in consideration for #1 p4p.


It's nonsense like this that I have very little tolerance for.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Weidman should be in consideration for #1 p4p.


Not at all.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

sucrets said:


> I am one of Weidman's greatest detractors and after last night I have gained some respect for the guy as a fighter. I did not think we would win but ended up scoring the fight 3-2for him.


If you only respected Weidman after last night, then you're just not a knowledgeable fan. 



sucrets said:


> Machida should have fought in round 1,2 and 3 like he did in round 4….


Case it point. When I hear this stuff I just chuckle. It's as if a fresh Weidman is identical to a tire 4th round Weidman. Weidman was in his face for 3 rounds, and busted him up in the 3rd, even pick him up twice. He gassed himself through inexperience, but rebounded well in the 5th going toe to toe again. 

Bottom line, Machida is p4p one of the best in the world. I've not seen anyone bust him up like this, even his is 2 KO losses by LHW's. If you take out Silva twice, and stand toe to toe with Machida, then you're in the p4p discussion. Case closed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> If you only respected Weidman after last night, then you're just not a knowledgeable fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with this.

I'm not big on the P4P thing, but if I were to discuss it I would have no choice but to mention a guy who just took out the #1 P4P best in the world twice, then bust up Machida like nobody ever has, who also happens to be an undefeated champion.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'm with this.
> 
> I'm not big on the P4P thing, but if I were to discuss it I would have no choice but to mention a guy who just took out the #1 P4P best in the world twice, then bust up Machida like nobody ever has, who also happens to be an undefeated champion.


I'm not either BTW (that big on the p4p thing), but let's give the guy some credit. I've been a huge fan of Machida for a long time. I had a feeling Weidman would pull this off, but didn't see it going this way. Then again, I can't see how else he could have, because I knew he wouldn't old him down either.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Calminian said:


> It's as if a fresh Weidman is identical to a tire 4th round Weidman. Weidman was in his face for 3 rounds, and busted him up in the 3rd, even pick him up twice. He gassed himself through inexperience, but rebounded well in the 5th.
> 
> Bottom line, Machida is p4p one of the best in the world. I've not seen anyone bust him up like this, even his is 2 KO losses by LHW's. If you take out Silva twice, and stand toe to toe with Machida, then you're in the p4p discussion. Case closed.


Exactly this. Only thing I might tweak is the gassing part - I think it was more to do with Lyoto busting up Chris' ribs. Cuz Lyoto is awesome.

2 great fighters, 1 great fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Exactly this. Only thing I might tweak is the gassing part - I think it was more to do with Lyoto busting up Chris' ribs. Cuz Lyoto is awesome.
> 
> 2 great fighters, 1 great fight.


I would agree, actually. Gas is the not the right word. I'd say Weidman slowed down in the 4th, after working very hard in the 3rd, and Machida reached down and turned it up a notch and tagged him good.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Its hard to keep up that kind of pressure for 5 rounds, especially against a guy like Machida. And he got kicked in the body too.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

How badly injured was weidman? I'm reading speculative reports that he had broken ribs.

Also, Weidman responded to several post fight questions by saying: "I don't remember," suggesting he was concussed.

Weidman took some nasty, nasty shots, right on the button. Several of these shots would've knocked out lesser opponents cold.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Machida was backing up for the first 3 rounds, Weidman had pressured him a great deal and he had no opportunity to really do anything. Weidman started slowing in the third and the kicks really brought that home, but it was only in the third that Machida could start getting some space to really use his strikes.


Machida WAS pushing Weidman back with feints. Had he been able to utilize that a little bit more, and made sure he got off first, he would have probably been able to work a little bit more.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic fight. 

Proud of Machida and impressed by Weidman. 

I think there was a slither of a chance for Machida in the 4th. I remember sensing a small window of opportunity after he'd connected a few times where if he'd managed to attack again and execute flawlessly, he might have finished Weidman. Alas, he couldn't quite get it done, and Weidman apparently has a great chin. There was a small period in that round though, where the champion was most definitely wobbled and vulnerable. 

Weidman had a great gameplan and his stand up was right on point tactically. I can't see anyone beating him at this weight in the near future.

Enthralling fight with two true warriors going at it.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Good fight. Rooting for Machida although I knew deep down Weidman was gonna get the W. Didn't stop me from clapping like a retarded seal half way through round 4 though. For about 5 seconds I thought Lyoto might knock him out. Alas, I have a confession to make. I still don't like Weidman. Im not sure why. Seems like a decnt humble guy so its not his personality. He's helluva fighter with a great all round game so its not his fight style. It could have something to do with the fact I, for whatever reason, had not seen many of his fights before he fought Silva. Then he beats the GOAT. Twice. I'm a huge Anderson fan too which might also be a reason. Meh, no idea. He is very slowly growing on me though.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Good fight. Rooting for Machida although I knew deep down Weidman was gonna get the W. Didn't stop me from clapping like a retarded seal half way through round 4 though. For about 5 seconds I thought Lyoto might knock him out. Alas, I have a confession to make. I still don't like Weidman. Im not sure why. Seems like a decnt humble guy so its not his personality. He's helluva fighter with a great all round game so its not his fight style. It could have something to do with the fact I, for whatever reason, had not seen many of his fights before he fought Silva. Then he beats the GOAT. Twice. I'm a huge Anderson fan too which might also be a reason. Meh, no idea. He is very slowly growing on me though.


You don't have to like a fighter to respect them. I despise Rashad Evans for reasons I'm not quite sure of. It started back when he was on TUF and has been that way ever since. Whenever he fights though I try to be honest in both the threads and myself about his skills and likeliness to win. I think I pick him to win more often than not, but I still can't stand the guy.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a fight. Weidman dominated the first 3, but boy did Machida come on strong at the end. Had a feeling Weidman would take it though, and look super impressive again, and he did. To have out-struck Anderson twice, and now Machida is super-impressive. I'd like to see him strike with Mousasi, and end up potentially dominating arguably the best 3 strikers in the division, and 3 of the best strikers in all of MMA.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> You don't have to like a fighter to respect them. I despise Rashad Evans for reasons I'm not quite sure of. It started back when he was on TUF and has been that way ever since. Whenever he fights though I try to be honest in both the threads and myself about his skills and likeliness to win. I think I pick him to win more often than not, but I still can't stand the guy.


Yeah man I agree. How the hell can I not respect Weidman? I'm just not a massive fan of his for whatever random reason. Like I said in my previous post, I knew deep down Weidman was gonna win against Machida, I just didn't like that fact.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Excellent fight between these two. Weidman proved a lot in his decision win against Machida. And Machida showed what we already knew, but it was still a pleasant surprise to see him answer being beat up the first couple of rounds by turning it around and beating up Weidman in the second half of the fight. UFC couldn't ask for a better main event. Weidman has some fun fights on the horizon, a war like this could boost interest going forward.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Machida is always looking for the win that's why some of his fights are considered boring. 
But when he knew he was losing three rounds and the fight. He showed a machida we all knew was there. And really it was ******* awesome. Especially the knees elbows punches combination at the end of the fight. 
Weidman showed us whose champ and showed that he's staying up there for a very long time. 
I can't wait for some title fights at mw. I think jacre can pose a threat. Not saying He'd beat weidman just saying that'd be an interesting fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So what is next for Machida? Not a lot of fights make sense? A name like Machida can't be fighting the Carmont's of the world with no name. They want to use him as a co main of main eventer. 

Rockhold would be cool, but why would the UFC want to perhaps knock off Rockhold? Already fought Mousasi and not sure if he would be excited to fight Jacare should he lose to Mousasi. Bisping? Kennedy? I guess those are options. Maybe a Hendo rematch since Hendo seems to want that fight or at least did a last year.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Feed Kennedy to him.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

It'd be nice to see machida become jds to weidman


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Best case Bisping i think and see where it goes from there i guess.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Best case Bisping i think and see where it goes from there i guess.


Wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Makes me wonder if Machida had Chael`s PR skills, would he get another shot right away?

I wouldn't mind that at all since Machida is not getting any younger, and you know the fight would bring fireworks.

UFC should take advantage of it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

So true...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like to see Machida clean out some of the non-contenders and then eventually get another title shot. 

I wouldn't match him up against the top tier, as it's Weidman's job to beat them, and there's no reason to narrow the field. 

In fact, I'd like to let Rockhold take revenge on Belfort and then get a title shot. Belfort I don't think is even top 10 post-TRT.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Not at all.


You're kidding yourself if you think Weidman is not in the P4P conversation. He made Silva look like child's play (twice) and he has dominated everyone else in his path.

Easily in the same league as Jones, Cain and Aldo.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So what is next for Machida? Not a lot of fights make sense? A name like Machida can't be fighting the Carmont's of the world with no name. They want to use him as a co main of main eventer.
> 
> Rockhold would be cool, but why would the UFC want to perhaps knock off Rockhold? Already fought Mousasi and not sure if he would be excited to fight Jacare should he lose to Mousasi. Bisping? Kennedy? I guess those are options. Maybe a Hendo rematch since Hendo seems to want that fight or at least did a last year.


Machida was talking about a possible move to WW just a few days ago. cheers.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

How about nate marquardt?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This poses a very interesting challenge to the division when you have such a high ranking contender in Machida now on the loose. Only fighter who could beat Machida would be Vitor. Maybe The Alligator, but he's got a rematch already with the Moose. That leaves good ol Bisping...poor Bisping. Actually it could be Tim Kennedy, but Nate would be extremely interesting. Nate's far better than he's really shown. 

Luke shouldn't fight Machida unless they really want to see if he's worthy in fighting the champ cuz that's a tough one.

Vitor needs to train his conditioning and submissions from the bottom over and over. If his mind doesn't quit on him then he has a strong chance to making his dream come true of being a multi divisional champion.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I'd like to see Machida clean out some of the non-contenders and then eventually get another title shot.
> 
> I wouldn't match him up against the top tier, as it's Weidman's job to beat them, and there's no reason to narrow the field.
> 
> In fact, I'd like to let Rockhold take revenge on Belfort and then get a title shot. Belfort I don't think is even top 10 post-TRT.


I'd like to see machida retire. He can't win a belt at 185 or 205. And I certainly don't want to see him take the type of beating he did this saturday.

His father once said that there is no honor in continuing to fight if you risk your long term health in the process. Hopefully Lyoto listens to the sage advice of his father and retires from the game.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

His father also said that he's a samuraii when he lost to Shogun. Which means he'll get up to fight another battle!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I'd like to see machida retire. He can't win a belt at 185 or 205. And I certainly don't want to see him take the type of beating he did this saturday….


So you think anyone taking a beating like that should retire? That would mean half the UFC roster should retire. I mean it wasn't like he was out on his feet. Most of the beatings that night were worse than what Machida took. 

It's just we're not used to seeing him even get hit. 

Machida is the 2nd best MW in the world. Why would he retire?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That is the beating Machida has ever took... and it was competitive as hell. He showed some toughness i wasn't 100% sure he actually had. Machida should stick around for sure, he can make another run at the mw title.

If you think that was a horrible beating that should force a fighter to retire... lets retire half the roster, most of them have taken a bad beating at some point.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> So true...


Is there anyone that wouldn't watch Weidman vs Jones or Cain? Who is really a cruiserweight not a heavyweight.

I personally think he would get trashed by both guys but I'm down to watch it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> His father also said that he's a samuraii when he lost to Shogun. Which means he'll get up to fight another battle!


Dont Samurais kill themselves if they lose a fight due to the shame they brought to themselves and their family?? :confused02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Dont Samurais kill themselves if they lose a fight due to the shame they brought to themselves and their family?? :confused02:


Surley Lyoto isn't a dragon either because he doesn't breath fire or fly around all scaley like..


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lyoto is not a dragon. Anderson isn't a spider. Jones ain't just bones. Shogun isn't Japanese. GSP don't rush. Hendricks is not a rig. JDS ain't a gypsy.

Chris is not just Chris.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Who's saying Weidman isn't legit now? I was saying it beforehand because everyone was jumping the gun and imagining skills they'd seen him utilize. Weidman just went in with the best gameplan of every single fighter to ever take on Machida. No one has been able to come forward and beat him on the feet really. Weidman basically applied the pressure that Mousasi did, while being able to land techniques and stop Machida from getting too much off.

His wrestling is still sightly suspect, but you can't take ANYTHING from his Machida fight in that respect. Machida might have the best TDD in the UFC.

No one can be predicted to beat Weidman either. You can think Belfort might catch him, sure, but you can't make an educated guess on it. Guys like Belfort whom I think would beat Weidman on the feet don't stand a chance against his wrestling.

This is going to sound weird, but I think maybe Bisping has the best chance. I was calling for the fight in order for Weidman to earn his title shot Vs Silva, predicting Weidman to KO him. While I still do, Bisping MAY just be able to land his jab and be tactical with it (unless he fights like he did Vs Kennedy, then he loses first 10 seconds).

The guys with natural talents are too one dimensional for Weidman really. It's not as strong a division as I thought though. Weidman is a fairly solid striker with fairly good wrestling, and I couldn't give you a name as to someone who gives him trouble.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Lyoto is not a dragon. Anderson isn't a spider. Jones ain't just bones. *Shogun isn't Japanese*. GSP don't rush. Hendricks is not a rig. JDS ain't a gypsy.
> 
> Chris is not just Chris.


LOL, that made me lawler.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> LOL, that made me lawler.


Robbie Lawler?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Surley Lyoto isn't a dragon either because he doesn't breath fire or fly around all scaley like..


Logic.. its a beautiful thing.

Lyoto is not a Dragon Samurai. Interesting....


I gotta ask though

What is "flying around all scaley like"?? 

You can fly and you can have scales but i dont think you can fly all scaley like.


----------

